

Using Small Projects to Stay Motivated through Large Ones - ginolomelino
http://distractinglybright.com/2011/02/13/using-small-projects-to-stay-motivated-through-large-ones-part-2-confidence/

======
michaelbuckbee
I do this. Sometimes I'll take a weekend or evening and just figure out what
project I can get completed in that time. Typically they are just small non-
commercial things like <http://www.foragoodstrftime.com> \- but having shipped
something (actually gotten it out the door and have people using it) always
boosts my attitude.

------
swanson
I really liked part one of this series. I find myself falling into the
pitfalls that the author described, often without knowing.

I find that it can be equally effective to partition a "difficult" project
into easy and hard parts to achieve the same effect. If I am tired of coding,
I can open up Photoshop and do mock-ups for the next area of the site I will
be working on.

------
6ren
Similar advice is to subdivide a large project into smaller steps, and then
celebrate completion of each one. A difficulty is finding subdivisions that
can standalone and feel worthwhile in themselves, so their completion feels
satisfying. There might not be any, especially for a complex, interdependent
project. So this idea of small side-projects is a good one.

